# VEP 7 server instances pane - empty



## MusicInclusive (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi all,

I have a Windows 10 1903 system with VEP 7 Pro running. I can connect to it locally from a DAW and see all the instances listed in the server instances window.

However, on another system - a Macbook running High Sierra - I cannot see the server instances running on the Windows machine.

I can connect manually to a server instance by specifying the IP address and the instance name but there are no server instances listed in the Server Instances pane.

I work in IT when I'm not working with music and deal with networks all the time and I am familiar with both firewalls and routing. I may still have missed something of course  and am open to pointers in any event.

I have static IP addresses with the correct netmask and broadcast address and my machines can otherwise talk to each other; I can ssh, use NoMachine, etc. between those systems without issue.

I have my firewall configured correctly on Windows - and have even manually added the TCP and UDP ports for inbound connections per the manual just to be sure, to no avail. I have also turned the firewall off on High Sierra - and on Windows. Again to no avail.

Has this issue been affecting anyone else? Do you have an answer? I've seen similar posts on the VSL forums but no conclusive answers there.

Is there a hidden additional option I haven't seen that I need to enable? I read the VEP 7 Pro manual that covers this setup as well and didn't see anything there apart from specifying the particular TCP and UDP ports.

Kind regards

Derek.


----------



## Cochise (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi Derek,
Same happened to me... Still looking for answers.


----------



## Ben (Feb 8, 2021)

1) make sure the option "Advertise on local network" is enabled and there is a valid server name: https://www.vsl.info/manuals/vep7/vep-preferences#general-preferences






2) If this doesn't solve it, please double-check that the Apple "Bonjour Service" is running on both machines and is not blocked by firewalls.


----------



## Cochise (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi Ben,
Thanks for your quick feedbacks.
Yes, I have checked a million times all of this on all my machines.
This happened to me while upgrading to VEP7 (October 2019 I think), I haven't been able to fix it since.
What is weird, if I set my ips on my internet wifi, I can sometimes see my servers. But through a static IP address, it doesn't want to work. I think I read and reread all the comments and applied all your suggestions since but nothing helped.
I even replaced my master with an AMD Ryzen 3950X, the problem is still the same as with my old Intel 5960X.


----------



## Ben (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi @Cochise

It's hard to tell what the problem might be. One last thing that might help: if you are using Windows on some of the machines make sure these have enabled network discovery and the network type is set to private network.

Best, Ben


----------



## iMovieShout (Dec 23, 2021)

I'm noticing a number of issues with the latest VEPro7.1120 update, which randomly affects the performance of all x12 VEPro7 servers. The biggest issue is VEPro7.1120 will suddenly stop sending audio back to my DAW, whereby the only way to fix it is to re-boot the relevant Windows server, which can take up to 2 hours depending on the size of the VEPro template to be loaded.

So, to resolve these issues, I've now reverted back to VEPro7.1056 which seems far more reliable and robust.

To be safe, I suggest no one updates to version 1120, and sticks with version 1056.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 23, 2021)

jpb007.uk said:


> ...to re-boot the relevant Windows server, which can take up to 2 hours...


Wait, whut? You're not running the entire Universe on your server, right? If you are, at least load your template _first _before you start simulating black hole mergers.  I've got about a 1,000 tracks loaded on one machine, which takes say.... 2-3 minutes?

Sorry to hear you're having issues with 1120 - very odd. Hope they'll be able to fix it soon.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2021)

how are you guys getting millions of track in VEP7?

i get up to 80 and my CPU collapses.

i can work with 80, but if there's some VEP7 secret...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2021)

if Windows, make sure these SERVICES are running and set to automatic:


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 21, 2022)

So im having this issue. Intances connect and play fine.. but if i try to open a new instance the plugin doesnt show any connected servers so i cant load/connect to new instances. 
latest version installed. mac/logic pc, server on windows 10. 

Again, it connects... its just nothing appears in the vep plugin windows, like if its not connecting... but it is. 
Also, sometimes it does show up... cannot find the reason. I sometimes restart and it works... other times it doesnt.


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Oct 8, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> So im having this issue. Intances connect and play fine.. but if i try to open a new instance the plugin doesnt show any connected servers so i cant load/connect to new instances.
> latest version installed. mac/logic pc, server on windows 10.
> 
> Again, it connects... its just nothing appears in the vep plugin windows, like if its not connecting... but it is.
> Also, sometimes it does show up... cannot find the reason. I sometimes restart and it works... other times it doesnt.


Same


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Oct 8, 2022)

What can cause for example that i arm just one track assigned to BR in VEP but when i hit the keys i hear other instances connected, like piano?

This looks insanely useful for at least at the moment i dont want

i set all instances to omni channel


----------



## AlexRuger (Oct 8, 2022)

What’s everyone’s subnet mask set to?


----------



## Ben (Oct 9, 2022)

AlexRuger said:


> What’s everyone’s subnet mask set to?


Default is 255.255.255.0


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Oct 9, 2022)

Ben said:


> Default is 255.255.255.0


Hi Ben, do you know what can cause that one armed track in Logic Pro can trigger more instances of VEP at same time (also connected to other tracks ) ? Or if its a "good" bug

I mean this using without track stack


----------



## Ben (Oct 9, 2022)

Emanuel Fróes said:


> Hi Ben, do you know what can cause that one armed track in Logic Pro can trigger more instances of VEP at same time (also connected to other tracks ) ? Or if its a "good" bug
> 
> I mean this using without track stack


Sorry, I don't use Logic. But feel free to contact our support, our Logic expert will look into that: [email protected]


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Oct 9, 2022)

Ben said:


> Sorry, I don't use Logic. But feel free to contact our support, our Logic expert will look into that: [email protected]


no problem.


my update is that this looks like a bug in logic or something. It happened between only Synchron Player and some Logic track, no VEP involved. I will observe better before reaching out

it happens when i play one single armed track;but not on playback

thanks very much


----------



## Karmand (Oct 9, 2022)

You mentioned wifi - it does not auto advertise and show my instances on wifi - hard wire my laptop up and they show up.


----------



## AlexRuger (Oct 9, 2022)

Ben said:


> Default is 255.255.255.0


Haha no, I wasn't asking for myself. I'm asking because whenever I've seen someone do 255.0.0.0 or 255.255.0.0, or mismatch between the two computers, this exact problem occurs. It's a super common mistake so perhaps that's what's going on here.


----------



## Sample Fuel (Oct 13, 2022)

MusicInclusive said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a Windows 10 1903 system with VEP 7 Pro running. I can connect to it locally from a DAW and see all the instances listed in the server instances window.
> 
> ...


Same issue with a couple of my machines. If I have not connected to the machine/template I can see it, but once I connect, then to add another instance it has to be done manually with the ip address. A few of my machines do not have this issue....never have been able to sort this out.


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Oct 14, 2022)

Why do i save a VEP project but can´t open later? Why is grayed out the file that i saved. WHy is not just to open Logic and it starts everything as we left?! FOr example i have to connect all tracks again before starting 

Why does VEP call my file autosave, i did not renamed notrhing. Too confusing. Maybe this preserve or decouple thing is not that simple

Any help?


----------

